# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [Profession] Vis ma vie d'ingénieur

## Louis X

Ho la belle classe! Tout ce que vous voulez savoir sur l'Ingénieur est (sera bientôt/devrait être) ici. C'est ici qu'on s'échange les bons tuyaux, qu'on joue axé fusil puiss/preci ou au pistolet en alté, y'a toujours moyen de sortir le lance-flamme!

http://wiki-fr.guildwars2.com/wiki/Ing%C3%A9nieur

Nous avons peu de choix d'armes comparé à d'autres classes: fusil, double pistolets ou pistolet+bouclier. Mais cela est largement compensé par nos nombreux kits qui bien souvent vont remplacer complètement nos armes. Les plus célèbres étant le lance-flammes et les grenades.

Le 1er choix philosophique à faire est de choisir si l'on joue en misant sur la puissance+crit ou sur l'altération. Dans tous les cas, ne vous attendez pas à claquer des dégâts monstrueux. Quand j'entends certains sur le mumble se plaindre en claquant des 8k, ça me laisse rêveur. Moi je te prête ma soeur si tu m'en donnes juste la moitié.
On va donc se rattraper d'une autre manière. Parce que y'a pas de raison. On est quand même la seule classe Bac+5 du jeu.

Nous allons donc combiner CC, AOE, conditions et soutien (en groupe). *Souvenez-vous* que les caracs de vos armes (fusil/pistolets) ne sont pas prises en compte par vos kits qui ont leur propres caracs. Ca veut dire que vos kits font toujours un max de dégâts possibles par rapport à votre niveau, à conditions de mettre des points dans leur branche. Yabon!  ::o: 

*Armes principales*

En solo et en phase de pex, on privilégie le fusil pour ses CC et sa portée. 
En groupe, on préfère le double pistolet pour les aoe et les conditions.
En PVP (sens large du terme), pistolet+bouclier. Mais ne pas hésiter à mettre le bouclier en instance si ça coince. Perso, si je ne suis pas forcé à être au cac 100% du temps, je préfère quand même le fusil. Même en RvR (Surtout en RvR où t'as envie d'être loin du bus)

*Kit d'armes*

Le pistolet à élixirs: ça n'a pas l'air terrible et pourtant, dur de s'en passer. Le 1 a un tir traversant et applique saignement + des dégâts directs très corrects. Le 2 ralenti la cible et applique vitesse aux alliés. Le 3 fait une aoe de poison/vulna. Le 4 sert a se tirer des mauvais pas. 
Et le 5 pose une aoe qui permet de *lancer les combos* à base de lumière. Quand le zon est traversée par des projectiles (vos tirs ou ceux d'un rodeur) vous dissipez les alté sur les alliés. Souvenez-vous en quand vous posez la zone. Niveau régen, c'est correct mais pas exceptionnel. En même temps y'a pas beaucoup mieux.
Suggestion: Sortir ce kit, claquer 2 souvent pour aider les gens à bouger, le 3 pour augmenter le dps du groupe et le 5 dès que ça chauffe. On peut dps au 1 pour faire monter le saignement. 

Le lance-fammes: certainement l'un des kits les plus populaires. Arme de courte portée qui dps en cône AOE. Gros DPS spotted! Parfaite en toute circonstance, c'est le cadeau idéal lors d'une naissance, d'un départ en retraite ou d'une virée en instance. ^^ Niquel pour tagger u max de mobs event. Je reste plus circonspect en RvR où l'on aura du mal à l'exploiter avant de mourir face à un bus. En 1v1 cac, ça fait mal par contre. A noter qu'avec le bon talent, *ce kit donne un bonus de 200 robu* quand on l'équipe.
Suggestion: Oui le flamer DPS à mort mais pas seulement! Il possède 2 excellents CC aussi. Le 3 est un pushback qui permet de souffler un peu ou de packer les mobs/joueurs pour mieux leur cramer la gueule. Le 5 est un nuage de fumée qui aveugle. Il est hors GCD et est utilisable à terre instant. Ca peut vous sauver le vie.

Les grenades:  ::wub::  L'essayer c'est l'adopter. Voilà un kit qui fait du dps, en aoe en plus. Il faudra par contre viser au curseur pour les lancer, ce qui peut poser des problèmes de mobilité face à des mobs/joueus mobiles ou des aoe au sol. Déjà, vous aurez toujours un kit grenades pour aller sous l'eau (l'interface enregistre 2 configs différentes suivant qu'on est sur terre ou sous l'eau). Sous l'eau, plus besoin de lancer à la main, ça devient comme le fusil. *Vous devenez donc un véritable sous-marin nucléaire.*
Si vous pouvez rester à distance, en groupe d'instance ou en laissant vos tourelles 'tanker', c'est extrêmement rentable. *En RvR, c'est juste une tuerie* pour buter ceux qui restent sur les remparts de forts ou finir ceux qui viennent rez leurs petits camarades.
Suggestion: Booster les grenades grâce au talent idoine. La portée passe à 1500 et on lance une 3e grenade (2 de base).

Le kit d'outils: Voilà qui va plaire à tous nos amis amateurs de baston sur terrain vague. Voilà le kit pour claquer du gros dégâts au cac. C'est un peu lent mais efficace. Le 1, attaque de base, est en 3 phases. Les 2 premiers coups collent des vulnérabilité. Le dernier coup fait très mal. Le 3 = gros degats + confusion. On ajoute un blocage d'attaques et un pull (à utiliser en pvp ^^) et on est content. 
Suggestion: A sortir dès qu'on est au cac. Stou.  :B): 

Voici (pour moi) les kits les plus intéressants. Ils couvrent 95% de vos besoin. J'ai quasiment toujours le pistolet à élixirs et le flamer équipé. En 3, c'est kit à outils pour le pve solo ou tourelle roquette ou lance-flammes (j'en parlerai plus tard).
En instance (sauf tech spécifique), je fais pareil avec quasi toujours la tourelle roquette en 3 ou un élixir S ou R.




> @ Kayato
> 
> Les grenades sont le must have des ingés en ce moment (c'est pour ça que je les joue pas ). 2k-3k en attaque de base avec Grenadier, pour une portée de 1500, ça picote un peu et ça a pas son pareil pour emmerder des défenseurs en haut et en bas de rempart. Le seul vrai défaut de ce kit est qu'il faut prévoir les mouvements de l'adversaire car les grenades prennent un certains temps à arriver dessus.
> 
> Si tu veux du jeux dynamique, le mieux que je peux te conseiller de jouer avec les passifs Invigorating Speed (Alchemy I) couplé à Infusing Precision (Firearms III). Comme ça dès que tu as arrives à avoir vitesse, tu gagnes vigueur et donc tu augmentes ton mouvement et ta capacité d'esquive. Ce qui va déjà dynamiser d'autant plus ton jeu. Ce qui se joue très bien avec les kits bombes et le lance-flammes (), un peu moins avec les grenades car pas forcément évident à placer. 
> 
> Tu peux aussi coupler ça avec la "combo" fusil/tourelle lance-filet/caisse de ravitaillement. Tu utilises Lancer de filet (fusil-2), tir de filet (toolbelt tourelle), la tourelle lance-filet, filet électrifié (l'over-charge de la tourelle) ET la caisse de ravitaillement qui drope un tourelle lance filet (NB : filet ! filet ! filet ! filet !) et tu as 14 secondes d'immobilisation en stock que tu peux cycler. 
> Avec ça t'as de quoi rendre chèvre n'importe quel CaC qui veut s'approcher de toi. 
> 
> ...





> Sans me considérer "bon" ingénieur, voici un petit retour d'expérience concernant le RvR:
> J'y joue seulement au fusil. Ainsi plutôt qu'avoir à rattraper un fuyard, il reste souvent bloqué par le filet du (2) .
> - Grenades pour les remparts, les minibus, les packs de mobs. En ayant bien sûr 30 en explosifs et Grenadier, sinon ça sert moins
> - Fusil pour le "contrôle" donc, renforcé par le (4) des grenades.
> Et je dois passer pour l'alcoolo du coin à tjrs m'envoyer un elixir, le but étant d'être quasi tjrs en train d'avoir un buff de vitesse:
> - H pour le soin de base & de groupe (via F1), mais aussi la vitesse en aléatoire
> - B, incontournable (?) et qui accorde tjrs les 4 buffs indiqués
> - U, même s'il me semble plus dédié au pve: sert à finir qqn (cet elixir+fusil+le (5) du fusil = impression que l'ingé est définitivement cinglé) immobilisé dans le filet, ou à continuer à courir vite (célérité)... 
> Evidemment, ne jamais lancer cet exilir en fuyant un bus 
> ...

----------


## Kayato

Ce topic m'intéresse. J'ai commencé GW2 avec mon ingénieur, mais je m'en suis lassé assez rapidement.
J'ai commencé par un build full tourelles mais j'ai trouvé ça trop statique (c'était principalement du pve). Puis je n'ai rien trouvé qui m'a remotivé à jouer cette classe. 

Avez-vous des builds WvW avec un minimum de mobilité et assez fun à jouer ? J'entends beaucoup parler des grenades.

----------


## Louis X

Alors, voilà une bonne question. J'avais le même feeling au début. Pour tenter de résumer l'ingé, je dirai que c'est une classe extrêmement polyvalente et fun à jouer. MAIS il faut choisir les bon kits/élixirs/gadgets/tourelles à chaque situation sinon c'est la mort.  :Cigare:  CF 1er post édité.

----------


## Phen

Pourrais tu nous en dire plus sur le RvR aussi de ton ressenti ? Souvent ca rage que le RvR se résume à spam grenade, alors que quelques bonnes vidéos sur youtube montrent des ingé plus versatiles.

J'avoue que c'est une des classes qui me plait le plus et à laquelle je comprends le moins.

----------


## Louis X

Yep. Je vrais remettre ça en 1er post tiens.

Je découvre encore des trucs. Je trouvais certaines comps useless et puis tu découvres une situation où ça te sauve la vie. En combat PVP de petit groupe, tu mets kit d'outils, flamer et kit bombes. Et là, y'a des Allemands qui pleurent. ^^

----------


## Tigrius

@ Kayato

Oui les grenades sont le must have des ingés en ce moment (c'est pour ça que je les joue pas  ::ninja:: ). 2k-3k en attaque de base avec Grenadier, pour une portée de 1500, ça picote un peu et ça a pas son pareil pour emmerder des défenseurs en haut et en bas de rempart. Le seul vrai défaut de ce kit est qu'il faut prévoir les mouvements de l'adversaire car les grenades prennent un certains temps à arriver dessus.

Si tu veux du jeux dynamique, le mieux que je peux te conseiller de jouer avec les passifs Invigorating Speed (Alchemy I) couplé à Infusing Precision (Firearms III). Comme ça dès que tu as arrives à avoir vitesse, tu gagnes vigueur et donc tu augmentes ton mouvement et ta capacité d'esquive. Ce qui va déjà dynamiser d'autant plus ton jeu. Ce qui se joue très bien avec les kits bombes et le lance-flammes ( ::wub:: ), un peu moins avec les grenades car pas forcément évident à placer. 

Tu peux aussi coupler ça avec la "combo" fusil/tourelle lance-filet/caisse de ravitaillement. Tu utilises Lancer de filet (fusil-2), tir de filet (toolbelt tourelle), la tourelle lance-filet, filet électrifié (l'over-charge de la tourelle) ET la caisse de ravitaillement qui drope un tourelle lance filet (NB : filet ! filet ! filet ! filet !  :Gerbe: ) et tu as 14 secondes d'immobilisation en stock que tu peux cycler. 
Avec ça t'as de quoi rendre chèvre n'importe quel CaC qui veut s'approcher de toi. 

Tu vas avoir Slick Shoes, qui te permet de t'assurer une fuite plus simple avec la flaque d'huile ou d'emmerder toujours nos bon vieux CaC. Le toolbelt aussi est assez génial aussi car il te permet pendant 5s d'augmenter ta vitesse actuelle, donc sous vitesse tu fait ton mouvement +33%, puis + 50%, soit 99.5% de plus. Donc tu doubles ta vitesses (mwahahah !). Et si tu veux être encore plus vicelard, tu claques d'abord tes buffs de vitesse puis Slick Shoes et pendant 2s tu fous de l'huile partout et tu regardes les adversaires tomber comme des m**des... 

Ah oui et tu peux te  permettre en plus d'être en perma speed avec un simple kit et le passif Speed Kits (Tools VI). 

Donc voilà Kayato, tu veux du jeu dynamique, t'as des idées et je pense que d'autre arriveront. 

-----

@ Louis X

(Désolé je peux pas rater ça :D)

En faite le lance-flamme, ça tique dur en AOE (2000-2500 environs) et à courte portée. Mais son gros défaut et son meilleur avantage est que tu ne vois que ça. Donc tu te balades avec un panneau "Frappez-moi fort !" sur le popotin mais en attendant les ennemis fuient instinctivement devant ton cône de feu et en te plaçant bien tu peux pack ou dépack un petit groupe ou t'amuser à ébranler des assiégeants de fort. Et puis bon mastodonte, en y réfléchissant tu peux comboter un peu (qui parle d'un mec qui se balade avec 14-17 stack de pouvoir constant après 15s de fight  ::huh:: )

----------


## Louis X

Sans oublier le stun du kit ravito. Le filet: emballé, c'est pesé!  ::trollface::

----------


## Tigrius

@ Phen 

En fait ce qui rend cette classe très particulière c'est qu'elle est extrêmement versatile. Comparé au voleur/élém/guerrier, t'as un un DpS d’huître neurasthénique, mais t'as pas ton pareil pour jouer les emmerdeurs (mis à part peut être le mesmer).
Pareil tu peux avoir une pléthore de compétences, 35 au maximum, si tu prends ton arme, la toolbelt, 3 kits d'arme, le kit de soin et le charrzooka/mortier. Ce qui fait que pour maîtriser ta classe tu dois parfaitement connaître tes cooldowns et savoir switcher rapidement de kit si tu en utilises plusieurs. On a aussi cet avantage c'est que le changement de kit prend 1/2s et n'a pas les 5s de cooldown des autres classes. 

Mais cet polyvalence coûte sur le DpS. 

Grosso merdo, si tu veux jouer ingé tu regardes d'abords toutes les capas que tu peux avoir, tu imagines un plan, une tactique, une fourberie avec un rire machiavélique pour théâtraliser le tout. Tu l'appliques, tu tests, tu fais tes réglages et une fois que c'est bon... roule ma poule !

----------


## Maderone

J'ai commencé un ingé que j'ai un peu lâché parce que j'aime beaucoup mon voleur/mesmer, mais je sais que je le rejouerai un jour. Je dois être niveau 30, cependant de ce que j'ai entendu et de ce que j'ai vu dans mes spells, je ne vois pas l'intérêt des élixirs... Enfin si, mais c'est quoi cette idée de mettre 50% de chance, ou 33% de tomber sur l'effet qu'on veut ? Qui va baser sa stratégie sur l'utilisation d'une compétence aléatoire ?
Je comprends pas vraiment comment on peut gérer ça.

----------


## Sub4

Je monte un ingé en ce moment (41) et après un début un peu longouillet ça devient vraiment sympa comme classe.
J'ai choisi Pistolet/Bouclier en maxant les Chances de Crit/Dégats par altération.
Niveau utilitaire j'utilise les bombes quand ca arive au CaC, les lunettes de vision, et l'elixir qui donne célérité.
L'Elite je prend le kit de tourelles.
Je ne joue qu'en PvE pour le moment, ca se passe plutot bien.

----------


## Louis X

Oui, je perds la boule Maderone.  :;):  J'ai édité le message inutile du coup.

Les bombes, ça le fait bien au cac. Et ça permet le combo fufu: bombe de fumée + saut du fusil (5)

----------


## Getwild

Sans me considérer "bon" ingénieur, voici un petit retour d'expérience concernant le RvR:
J'y joue seulement au fusil. Ainsi plutôt qu'avoir à rattraper un fuyard, il reste souvent bloqué par le filet du (2)  :B): .
- Grenades pour les remparts, les minibus, les packs de mobs. En ayant bien sûr 30 en explosifs et Grenadier, sinon ça sert moins  ::|: 
- Fusil pour le "contrôle" donc, renforcé par le (4) des grenades.
Et je dois passer pour l'alcoolo du coin à tjrs m'envoyer un elixir, le but étant d'être quasi tjrs en train d'avoir un buff de vitesse:
- H pour le soin de base & de groupe (via F1), mais aussi la vitesse en aléatoire
- B, incontournable (?) et qui accorde tjrs les 4 buffs indiqués
- U, même s'il me semble plus dédié au pve: sert à finir qqn (cet elixir+fusil+le (5) du fusil = impression que l'ingé est définitivement cinglé) immobilisé dans le filet, ou à continuer à courir vite (célérité)... 
Evidemment, ne jamais lancer cet exilir en fuyant un bus  :tired: 
Niveau efficacité/utilité, il vaut mieux les lunettes de service que cet elixir U, d'autant que "lancer d'elixir U" (via Fx) ne sert à rien ou presque.

Tjrs pour le Rvr, j'ai oublié le lance-flammes, qui me semble plus pensé pour Pve/Donjons, voire sPvp à la rigueur. 
Les bombes ne m'ont pas convaincu, mais en sPvp c'est le pied (Big ol Bomb sur un ennemi à terre  ::wub:: ), tout en étant dur à maîtriser.
Pas encore testé les outils ni le pistolet à elixirs en RvR.

Pendant un moment, j'ai bcp utilisé le Bélier, rigolo mais également efficace (repousser les gens, puis le 4 du fusil s'ils reviennent). Du coup, utilisé seulement en sPvp pour ma part.

En élite, et malgré le temps de reload/leur courte durée d'apparition, j'essaye en ce moment les Molosses de Balthazar et ça me semble plus utile que la caisse de ravitaillement qui oblige à rester sur place. 
Ces chiens tapent fort et ont jusque là quelque fois aidé à faire la différence  :;):  Je ne les utilise donc qu'en "plaine", et switch à l'approche d'un objectif: 
- En assaut de base, c'est plutôt la caisse de ravita, placée à bonne distance de la riposte défensive, évidemment.
- En défense de base, le mortier peut servir du haut des remparts, mais useless par rapport aux grenades  :tired:  Problème de portée, même s'ils l'ont (un peu) améliorée je crois..

Sous l'eau (peu importe le mode), j'aime beaucoup Chausses glissantes, pour la vitesse doublée, mais surtout pour ralentir+aveugler l'ennemi.

----------


## Louis X

Hop, j'ai ajouté vos interventions en 1er post parce que c'est quand même vachement plus pertinent. ^^

----------


## Chatlut

Pour le leveling, j'utilisai le kit grenade (tout le long) et rarement le fusil personnellement.. enfin si pour mettre le filet de temps en temps ou pour bump mais pas plus. 

Je fonce dans le tas et j'aoe, c'est très efficace et à partir du niveau 40 çà fait vraiment mal, (10% sur les explosions en plus.. miam) et au 60 c'est comme si on était niveau 80. (Une grenade en plus, une portée à 1500m et vulnérabilité) Le tout dopait a l'élixir U + B et bien sûr le Kit médical ça permet d'être perma buff +33 % en vitesse.
Si il y a un gros monstre, on fait la même chose mais à distance. Grâce au fusil et à la grenade givrante c'est plutôt facile de tenir la distance. 

Une fois niveau 80, je n'ai pas du tout changé mon gameplay, ce qui est normal vu qu'il est vraiment très efficace et plutôt bourrin, l'aoe permet de tag une grosse partie des mobs. 

En RvR je m'éclate pas mal quant on fait des sorties en def ou du haut des remparts. En plaine, c'est moins fun par contre, j'envisage de faire un build Explosifs/Armes à feu pour palier à ce dernier détail.. mais j'ai besoin de faire des tests avant. Au pire, je prendrai le Charrzooka.

Pour le mortier, il ne sert que pour un gardien qui glandouille en haut des remparts.  (en plus, une portée à 1400 alors que les grenades sont en 1500 avec grenadier.. une porte à 2000 serait vraiment utile et on aura moins l'impression de perdre un emplacement de skill pour rien. Et encore, il dure pas longtemps le mortier sous les aoe)

----------


## Vroum

> Et je dois passer pour l'alcoolo du coin à tjrs m'envoyer un elixir, le but étant d'être quasi tjrs en train d'avoir un buff de vitesse:


Pour la vitesse rien ne vaut speedy kits.  :;): 
Et si on veut aller encore plus loin le medkit combiné aux runes du centaure permet d'avoir vitesse de groupe en permanence.

Pour l'élite, on est pas forcément gâtés. 
L'intérêt des caisses c'est de servir à tout : stun de groupe, soins (tourelle + medkits) et tourelles en tout genre.
Ça peut aussi être marrant avec le trait 9 de la branche explosifs (les tourelles explosent quand elles sont détruites, avec un joli knockback en prime).

Le mortier lui est passé à 1500 de portée avec les traits (celui qui augmente la portée des tourelles), me semble que quelques canards l'utilisent régulièrement.

Edit : au niveau retour, j'aimerai bien avoir des avis sur le full berserker ou presque en rvr.
En ce moment j'ai un équipement pensé plutôt pour le pve au pistolet moitié condition/robu/précision et moitié condition/puissance/vitalité.
Vu que je joue maintenant essentiellement au fusil et à la grenade en rvr, je me tâte pour quelque chose de plus offensif mais j'ai quelques craintes sur la survie. Du coup si vous avez testé ça m'intéresse.

----------


## Rhusehus

Aller je me lance, je poste mon ancien build puisque j'y utilise des elexirs dont vous n'avez pas parlé.

C'est un "build a la con". Il s'est monté tout seul quand j'ai lvl up. Comme beaucoup d'idiots, j'ai fait un ingé, et je me suis mis a fuir comme la peste les kit, qui m'emmerdait avec toutes leurs compétences. Du coup je m'y suis mis progressivement pour arriver lvl 80 a ça :

lien gw2guru

L'idée c'est de jouer au fusil, avec un gear complet Puissance/robu/vitalité et pour les trinket, la moitié "Chevalier", l'autre "Valkyrie".

*Je précise que le désintérêt que j'ai pour les runes de set m'as conduit à les virer pour les remplacer par des "Ecu du soldat" +20Pu +14Ro +14Vit (ce sont des rares, il n'existe aucune runes de stat simple exotique a part les runesets).* Donc, a la place d'un runeset monostat avec 2 pseudo-trait et un "p0uvIOr SpéCi4L", j'ai 120PU, 84Ro, 84Vit, ce qui me plait mieux.

Avec le tout j’obtiens une forte valeur d'attaque, >3300, une robu et vitalité moyenne (quand meme 23k hp), et a peut prêt 35% de critique.


"Il est idiot ce build pour un ingé !" ... Et bien oui. Mais il est surtout facile a jouer !

Le fusil va procurer des dégâts très décents, agrémentés de nombreux critiques sur lesquels vont procer plein de saloperies. Quand le moment opportun se présente, après un 4 (mise a terre) bien placée, un F2 grenade de la toolbelt va vous donner un bon 6-8k sur votre cible. Les grenades et son F2 vont accompagner tranquillement le dps au fusil aux moments les plus opportun. Et vous noterez aussi que de base, les tir du fusil traversent leur cible. C'est tout con.  :Cigare: 


*Par contre le reste est plus intéressant :* 

Le kit de soins : Il va vous fournir un soin décent à CD court en F1, et les cc du fusil vous donnerons des opportunités pour l'équiper et pouvoir utiliser les 3 heal qu'il contiens plus le dispell de conditons. A noter qu'il contiens aussi un buff de rapidité de 10s pour 20s de CD. Très utile pour voyager.

L'élexir R : Celui la personne ne l'aime a première vue, mais il se révèle très utile. Pour un CD de 45s, il annule un CC et vous remplis la barre d’endurance. C'est très pratique, mais c'est surtout son F toolbelt qui est bien. Il créer a l'impact une zone de rez pour les allié à terre. Très utile quand on se fait taper dessus pendant qu'un copain agonise a 2 pas, et ça relève très très vite. Notez que cet elixir a une bonne synergie avec le fusil, puisqu'il permet de se relever instant après un 4.

L'elixir C : Votre meilleur ami pour la vie. Pour un CD de 40s, il transforme toutes vos altérations en boon ! Et il donne en bonus un F toolbelt qui transforme 1 alté, mais en zone et à distance.

Évidemment c'est modulable, parfois en Donj je vire les grenade pour aider avec un pistolet a elixir, etc... L'ultime lui change toutes les 20 min car je les trouvent tous médiocre, ou plutôt situationnels.

C'est une spé passe partout que j'ai utilisé aussi bien en RvR qu'en solo, en Donj, et aussi beaucoup en sPvP. Avis a ceux qui on envie de jouer simple, et surtout de ne pas revoir sa spé à chaque fois qu'on change d'activité !  :;):

----------


## Sub4

Vous n'avez pas l'air d'aimer le Bouclier, pourtant je trouve ses compétances complètement fumés.
Le renvoi de projectiles + bump (un mini gardien), et surtout le double stunts de zone du (5) qui, si il est bien placé peu retourner un combat.
Après je me doute que ca ne doit pas être facile de placer ça en WW, je n'ai pas encore test en ingé.

----------


## Vroum

Le bouclier est sympa oui, je l'utilise principalement en pve ou en spvp.

Après pour le rvr il y a pas mal de choses à prendre en compte :
- le fusil a plus de portée que le pistolet
- le fusil et les grenades utilisent les mêmes stats
- sauf à le faire volontairement (bombes, lance flamme, voir clef à molette) c'est jamais bon signe de se retrouver en position de placer le 5  ::P:  
 Ça dépend bien sur du nombre d'ennemis en face, mais nos adversaires actuels se déplacent essentiellement en bus

Mais pour le coup j'ai toujours le bouclier dans le sac parce que c'est vrai que ça peut toujours rendre service.

----------


## pechpito

Question sur le trait qui augmente les dégats du lance-flamme et du fusil à élixir de 15 %. Est-ce que vous savez de combien de point ( au lvl 80 ) ca augmente le score d'attaque ? Parce que le trait coute 20 points et qu'en les mettant dans explosifs ca me donne +200 puissance. Ce qui booste a la fois le lance flamme mais aussi les autres compétences.

----------


## Louis X

Difficile de te répondre précisément, je n'ai pas pu tester. Mais après avoir bidouillé mon build plusieurs fois, je peux te dire que de ne pas mettre un max en explosifs est, selon moi, une perte de stats et de dps globale. Donc je dirais de maxer Explosifs et de moduler sur le reste.

Après, ça m'intéresse d'avoir ton retour si tu as testé autre chose.

----------


## Phen

Bon voilà vous avez gagné... J'ai reroll un ingé et j'aime ca pfff... En route pour le 4 ème perso !

Par contre j'ai découvert aussi en étant Charr qu'avec la compétence racial hidden pistol on avait un bon burst (type voleur pistol) en toolbelt.

Qu'en est-il des autres skill raciaux ?

----------


## Sub4

Le buff Charr en tools belt ca donne un buff qui regen l'endurance.
La mine, ça pose une mine.

Mon tool belt préféré ca reste de loin celui des bombes.
J'aime réussir un combo avec le F1 des tourelles de soin, voir des tourelles tout court.

Après je me demandai si la zone d'explosion jouai sur la zone de combo.
Exemple avec la TSARBOMBA, enfin le tool belt des bombes, qui a quand même un sacré rayon d'explosion, la zone de soin d'un combo Eau+SPLOZION est plus grande qu'avec une mine par exemple?
Répondez maintenant!

----------


## Tigrius

M'est d'avis que oui c'est l'AOE de la bombe qui fixe l'AOE de combo. 
Etant le Finish qui est le complément final à l'effet, un peu comme les tir qui passe dans une AOE de feu, ce sont bien les projectile qui s'enflamme et qui place le dot.

----------


## Sub4

Bon, je suis passé aux grenades malgré toutes mes convictions, et c'est vraiment énorme comme kit (à condition d'aller chercher le dernier talent de la première ligne).
En RvR c'est juste SURPUISSANT (caplock et wé!) pour défendre une position un peu en hauteur, le range est juste parfait (Rah la défense des ruines sur les map frontalières avec une célérité  :Bave:  ) pour harass un bus. Par-contre il faut oublier les duels.
Après ça demande un temps d'adaptation pour bien viser et connaitre au nez le max range, mais ça vient vite après quelques heures de PvE.
D’ailleurs parlons en du PvE! 
En exploration de zone/Donjon c'est très puissant à condition d'être dans un troupeau pour profiter un max de la portée hallucinante du kit.

Le seul reproche que je ferai aux grenades c'est qu'il n'y a pas de Finisher et qu'un pauvre petit initiateur de poison.

----------


## Vroum

Bon le patch est là, mais on peut pas dire qu'on ait vraiment de quoi s'enthousiasmer.

10-15% de dégâts en moins sur les grenades en pvp (j'imagine que ça inclue le rvr) mais les grenades iront en contrepartie plus vite. Moins de dégâts donc mais moins de difficulté pour toucher des cibles en mouvements.
Le lancer de l'elixir R se prend 35s de cd en plus, et euh ... ah on peut équiper les kits en l'air maintenant.
L'amélioration la plus notable est celle du tool kit : le 4 gagne une seconde de blocage, et le pull du 5 passe de 600 à 1200.

----------


## Yeuss

Cette classe me fait de l'oeil depuis toujours; j'vais m'atteler à ce perso cette semaine.
Mais il reste un détail à régler: ingénieure humaine ou ingénieure silvarys, telle est la question.
Le duo d'armes "fusil et Pistolet/bouclier" me plait bien sur le papier.

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Cette classe me fait de l'oeil depuis toujours; j'vais m'atteler à ce perso cette semaine.
> Mais il reste un détail à régler: ingénieure humaine ou ingénieure silvarys, telle est la question.
> Le duo d'armes "fusil et Pistolet/bouclier" me plait bien sur le papier.


Le fusil/pistolet-bouclier, faut oublier dans le sens ou tu ne peux pas switch d'arme pendant un combat en ingé (pas de double slot d'armes comme pour les autres classes), mais cette "lacune" est compensé par l'utilisation des kit (qui remplace ton arme et te donne 5 nouvelles comp spéciales au kit)

----------


## Yeuss

Mais oui ! /facepalm
Je l'avais lu sur le site de Maximelene, mais j'ai complétement oublié depuis...
Bon bah ça me motive encore plus à monter cette classe puisque je ne la connais pas bien.

----------


## Al Di Go

C'est mon main, je ne peux que te le conseiller. L'ingénieur est du pur bonheur en donjon (pour toi et pour le groupe) notamment mais pour toutes les autres faces du jeu.

De plus être le roi de l'esquive ça n'a pas de prix.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Bon, j'en suis à réfléchir mon Build.

J'avais d'abord pensé à un set plutôt orienté berseker (3 grenades qui crit, ca pique super fort), mais ayant découvert les joies du pistolet à elixir (aka le distributeur d'altération), je me demande si il serait pas intéressant de partir sur un build qui profite de ça. En plus de ça, certaines grenades mettent aussi des alté, c'est donc d'autant plus intéressant.

Ce que je sais c'est les grenades, je les lâcherai jamais  ::wub::  (et je compte bien venir m'en servir en RvR), et que le pistolet à elixir me plait bien. Pour l'arme principal je joue surtout au fusil, mais j'exclue pas de switcher si le besoin s'en fait sentir.

Vous me conseillerez quoi?

----------


## Sub4

Skills: Pistolet/Bouclier - Tourelle de soin (j'ai du mal avec les kits de soin) - Grenade - Lunettes utilitaires - Elixir S - MEGAKIT!
Points d'apt.: 30-30-0-10-0
Stuff: Conditions Damage/Précision/Vita-Robu
Sceau: Saignement/Crit x2
Runes: Conditions Damage/Précision/Vita-Robu

Build basé sur les conditions. Quel plaisir de voir se stack vulnérabilités/saignement/Frost sur un lancé de grenades.

Ca marche très très bien en WvWvW avec une position en hauteur, défense de ponts/goulets.
Le pistolet pour placer de la confusion en masse sur un bus (avec le piercing du pistol).
Des fois je remplace les lunettes par le kit de bombe qui est aussi absolument OP.

Bref ça marche du tonnerre, j'ai déjà réussi à stoper un bus quasiment solo (avec environnement favorable) avec ce build.

----------


## Thimill

Je relance un peu le topic par une p'tite info qui va nous redonner de l'espoir, nous, ingénieurs humiliés par ces prétentieux qui nous parlent de leurs armes supertrofor "25 stack hihi" !

Car oui ! Prochainement ! https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...ut-kits-sigils (réponse de JohnPeters, game designer un peu plus bas)

Ingé kit ! Nous revoilà ! Et on va faire très très très mal !  :B):

----------


## Mr Slurp

Mouahahahahahaha
Je suis déjà équipé (j'avais posé mon sigil avant de savoir que ca ne marchait pas)
A moi le perma stack de pouvoir à la grenade  ::wub::

----------


## Thimill

Super patch pour l'ingénieur !

...


.....

 ::|: 


"Soyez heureux ! Vous avez le cachet d'arme maintenant !"  ::(:

----------


## Vroum

A noter aussi (pour contrebalancer le cachet)



> “Grenade” skill _(le #1 du kit)_ now does 30% less damage to balance against using sigils.

----------


## Thimill

On a le sceau mais toujours pas les stats de l'arme.
30% de dégats en moins pour contrebalancer les sceaux, j'avoue ne pas trop comprendre le calcul là.
Ça estropie totalement l'ingé grenade full-dégâts qui était un des rares builds viables.

Après on a eu un p'tit up des traits plutôt pas mal.



> H.G.H. : boire un élixir confère désormais deux charges de Pouvoir au lieu d’une.


Trait très appréciable avec le lance-flamme, ça permet un bon stack de pouvoir avant un fight. (à noter, le lancer d’élixir donne 1 stack)




> Cible facile : plutôt que d’infliger 5 % de dégâts supplémentaires, applique désormais cinq charges de Vulnérabilité pendant huit secondes.


A coupler avec le trait de vulnérabilité sur critique et ça peut aller très vite.

Les trois autres étant : 
[QUOTE]Chausses de puissance : la vitesse de déplacement est augmentée de 25 %.
Toujours prêt : augmente aussi de 25 % les dégâts infligés lorsque le joueur est à terre.
Shrapnel : la probabilité d’infliger Saignement est passée de 6 à 15 %.[/QUOTE


Le patch reste dans l'ensemble très très décevant pour cette classe sous-représentée surtout quand on voit le up de certaines classes (voleur/guerrier).

----------


## Ananas

Wais, ça me broute particulièrement cette maj à la con. Obligé de coller un bloodlust sur l'arme principal pour avoir des grenades qui font un peu mal, c'est vraiment pas malin.

Surtout que c'était une classe qui m'allait bien, avec mes 10 fps en 3W, j'étais encore assez efficace pour lancer des grenades bêtement. Si je dois maintenant aller dans la mêlée avec mon lance-flammes pour faire des dégats respectables je vais pas vivre bien longtemps.

Quelle merde.

----------


## Mr Slurp

> On a le sceau mais toujours pas les stats de l'arme.
> 30% de dégats en moins pour contrebalancer les sceaux, j'avoue ne pas trop comprendre le calcul là.
> Ça estropie totalement l'ingé grenade full-dégâts qui était un des rares builds viables.


Ouai, ca fait mal, car malgré les quelques dégats gagné sur le sceau, et le fait d'avoir mis a jour mes bijoux avec des items donnant tous de la puissance, je me retrouve tout de même moins puissant qu'avant la maj. Autant un petit nerf des grenade ne me semblait pas trop génant, mais la 30% c'est vraiment beaucoup.

----------


## Dachnavar

J'espère que ce nerf est juste une anticipation, pour pouvoir ensuite permettre d'avoir les stats des armes avec un kit.

----------


## Ananas

Oui, esperons.

En attendant, je me questionne sur l'interet d'un set d'armure condition damage. Via les bombes, les grenades, le lance-flamme et le fusil a elixirs, y'a de quoi distribuer pas mal de conditions. Seul souci, il faut s'approcher de la melee bien plus qu'avec un build full grenades, donc question survie c'est pas gagne d'avance. Doit bien y avoir un set d'armure qui booste et condition damage et thoughness, je pense.

----------


## Sub4

Il faut de la précision aussi pour ton build Ananas, beaucoup de condition se pose avec des "X% de poser Saignement sur Critique" (surtout avec le 'UP' des kits  ::love::  ).
Je me lance dans la confection du set éxotique de mon Ingé:  CDmg, Prec, Vita/Robu.

----------


## Ananas

Du coup tu vise le Medium Whispering Armor Set je suppose ?

J'ai aussi envie de me monter une armure exotique pour le moment, et le set karma me paraît être le plus abordable.

Merci pour les conseils.

----------


## billybones

Pour un ingé Altération, le build de Sub4 reste le plus pertinent à l'heure actuelle ?

----------


## Ananas

> ... ingé ... pertinent ...


Non.

----------


## billybones

Tu développerais ananas ? Je connais pas l'ingé, mais j'aimerai bien aider ma chérie à optimiser son ingé alté/grenades, et j'aimerai bien avoir vos conseils avisés !

----------


## Mr Slurp

Alors pour ma part, mon ingé grenade mise pas mal sur les altération qui vont avec. Ca fait un moment que j'ai pas joué avec, mais dans mes souvenir je suis en stuff principalement puissance/précision/dégâts par alté, avec sur l'arme un cachet de terre supérieur histoire de maximiser le nombre de saignement que je peux poser (bien entendu ceci ajouté aux différents traits qui permettent de mettre des vulné et du saignement sur critiques)

En gros ça ressemble à ça  (pour le choix des armes/comp et aptitudes):
http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fcAQJAq...YG1Hg95xblWQIA

J'utilise très peu et surement à tort les effet supplémentaires qu'on peux mettre avec le pistol, mais par contre il m'arrive régulièrement d'équiper le pistolet à elixir au lieu de l'élixir U.

Au niveau des runes, j'ai augmenté au maximum la durée des saignement en utilisant les paires de runes suivantes : 
- 2x rune du centaure (+15% durée des conditions)
- 2x rune de l'affligé (+15% durée des conditions)
- 2x rune de Krait (+15% durée des conditions)

L'ensemble me permet de gagner (avec les aptitudes) 75% de durée des condition (attention il me semble qu'actuellement il y a un bug sur les durées de conditions des runes).

J'espère que ça te donnera des pistes/idées.

----------


## billybones

En double pistol les cachets s'accumulent ?

Augmenter les durées des conditions au détriment de la puissance des conditions, est ce normal ? ça fait moins de burst non ?

----------


## Mr Slurp

> En double pistol les cachets s'accumulent ?
> 
> Augmenter les durées des conditions au détriment de la puissance des conditions, est ce normal ? ça fait moins de burst non ?


Nan les cachet sur coup critique ne s'additionnent pas, il partage un même cooldown; cf les notes de bas de cette page :
http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Sigil

Pour le coup de jouer la durée plutôt que la puissance, c'était un choix parmis un grand nombre possible. De mon point de vue on accumule plus facilement les saignements qu'on en augmente les dommages, et plus les condition durent longtemps, plus elles font mal (et pour les saignement, plus elles se stack augmentant le DPS). Par contre je pense qu'un cachet de terre supp couplé à un cachet de corruption sup, ca doit bien le faire. (faudra que je test quand je rejouerai mon ingé)

Après je prétends pas du tout que c'est optimisé, je dis juste ce que moi j'ai fait.

----------


## Ananas

Alors si tu veux que je développe, je dirai que le build de Sub4 reste pertinent si on le compare aux autres builds d'ingé que l'on peut pondre. Par contre, par rapport aux autres classes, c'est quand même un cran en dessous. Perso, je suis aussi sur un build basé sur les conditions, j'aime espérer que ça serve à quelque chose en 3W, mais en PvE solo ou a deux pour vider les maps, c'est juste...pas efficace du tout. En 3W ça reste utile de balancer des grenades pour coller quelques altés, et aussi pour la portée de 1500 des grenades, ce qui permet avec un peu d'expérience de ne pas se faire rouler dessus par les bus invisibles...

En PvE, le seul truc qui fait encore un tantinet mal ce sont les bombes, mais il faut aller au CaC pour les poser. A ce niveau-là, autant jouer guerrier, ça encaisse mieux et ça tape plus fort.

----------


## Nessou

LOLOLOLOL  ::o:

----------


## Phen

Refinement kit n'a jamais été bien compris par les joueur alors que c'est un super trait. Il fait un bon heal avec le fusio à élixir par exemple.

Bref ce sont des vidéos comme ca qui feront venir les gens à l'ingé, parckelesgroschiffrescestcoolsLOLOLOLOL ... ( et qui feront crier au nerf les plows...).

----------


## Myron

Comment il fait pour claquer autant de trucs en même temps en fait? J'ai pas d'ingé et vu de mon oeil nécromancien ça donne juste envie de pleurer.  ::P:

----------


## Mr Slurp

C'est un peu à la manière de l'élémentaliste... mais les cooldown en moins. En ingé tu peux équiper 3 kits (en plus de ton unique set d'arme) qui ont toujours au maximum 1 secondes de cooldown, donc si t'es très fort en tricotage de clavier (ou en macro) tu peux balancer des tonnes de choses dans un temps très court.

----------


## Yeuss

Y'a des macros dans GW2?

----------


## Mr Slurp

Non pas dans le jeu lui même, mais on manque pas d'outil externe pour en faire (clavier/souris gamer, logiciels tiers, etc)

----------


## Yeuss

Ouf ok, je n'ai donc pas loupé cette info.

Donc à la vue de cette vidéo, résumons: nerf ingé, buff guerrier, c'tout !  ::ninja::

----------


## Vroum

Pour que le barrage de grenades fasse autant de dégâts il faut 1) n'avoir qu'une cible dans la zone 2)être pile poil sur cette cible.
Dans ces conditions uniquement la cible se prend les 8 grenades d'un coup (plus la décharge statique, puis un coup de clef à molette ou un blunderbuss ...).

----------


## Myron

Merci pour l'explication.  ::): 
Effectivement une seule cible est présente systématiquement dans la video. J'imaginais déjà le carnage dans un bus... ^^
Bien trouvé en tout cas du coup.

----------


## dragou

Yop, petit up pour un débutant ingénieur.

J'ai mon ingénieur niveau 11 mais potentiellement lvl 31 et le but est de l'amener au level 80 sans trop me faire chier.
Dans cette optique un build basé sur les tourelles est le meilleur choix ou pas?

Enfait je ne sais pas si les tourelles vont permettre de faire des évènements etc (j'ai vu que pour l'xp ça marchait).

Donc si vous avez des astuces ou des trucs à proposer, je suis preneur ^^
(pas obligé de développer à fond  :;): )

ps: je pars sur un double pistol peut importe ce que vous proposez  :;):

----------


## billybones

pour pas te faire chier le mieux est encore de le monter avec quelqu'un d'autre :D

----------


## Anita Spade

L'ingé a été mon premier perso à la sortie du jeu, alors forcément, la nouveautés, la montée avec d'autres canards du même niveau, le plaisir de la découverte de l'univers, de nos classes respectives, mon ressenti est donc probablement biaisé mais je suis loin de m'être fait chier durant mon ascension vers le lvl80. 

Je m'étais tout d'abord naturellement orienté vers un build *tourelles* + double flingues, et c'était tout à fait fonctionnel y compris pour les events, le revers était que ça donnait souvent lieu à "_attends je ramasse mes tourelles pour réduire le cooldown et j'arrive"_, en gros c'était un jeu assez statique et j'avais donc décidé de revoir mon build en m'intéressant à ce que j'avais jusque alors boudé, à savoir les *élixirs* + double flingues, et je dois avouer que tout est devenu soudain beaucoup plus dynamique et rapide, quelques bonne lampées de breuvage magique et voilà mon ingé boosté et bondissant comme un Hylek fan de la NRA sous amphétamines .

Au final je ne suis certainement pas le meilleur ingénieur qui soit mais je me suis bien amusé, aujourd'hui après mon 6ème reroll, j'avoue que la montée d'XP m'est devenue plus pénible, le monde me semble plus étriqué et prévisible, et il est vrai qu'il devient fort agréable de rencontrer d'autres joueurs avec qui grouper et vider des maps; en gros je rejoins l'avis de Billy, l'ingé est une classe plaisante à jouer mais tout est plus fun en étant accompagné.

----------


## dragou

Ok donc le full tourelle est viable sans problème, c'est mon 4eme reroll, donc je commence a être saoulé de les mettre lvl 80 mais faut bien passer par la ^^

Les event du chaman sont rapide et ont l'air de faire pas mal d'xp, je vais regarder a son efficacité.

----------


## Rikimaru

Salut à tous je cherche un build super mobile pour mon leveling de mon ingé, actuellement je joue full tourelle mais bon c'est chiant.

----------


## Bartinoob

Lance flammes => 1. C'est super efficace, mais c'est encore plus chiant  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Tu peux jouer fusil/bombe/pistolet à élixir et t'amuser à sauter partout avec tes spells. Bombe quand y'a plusieurs ennemis et stuff berserke evidemment.

----------


## Rikimaru

J'avoue que c'est super efficace le lance flamme.

---------- Post added at 13h12 ---------- Previous post was at 13h12 ----------




> Tu peux jouer fusil/bombe/pistolet à élixir et t'amuser à sauter partout avec tes spells. Bombe quand y'a plusieurs ennemis et stuff berserke evidemment.


Ok merci je vais tester penser à m'inviter dans la guilde j'ai poster sur le sujet concerné merci :;):

----------


## Rhusehus

Au secours !

Ceci est un appel a l'aide !

J'adore mon Ingénieur, c'est le premier perso que j'ai monté, hélas, depuis que je rejoue avec je suis incapable de faire quoi que ce soit de potable.


- J'ai essayé de rejouer avec le lance flamme comme a l'ancienne, c'est un échec, les dégâts sont médiocres même en full berzerker, le mur de feu et le fumigène d'une utilité limitée. On passe son temps en melee a prendre très cher et a se faire bumper/stunner et on arrive peu souvent a finir la canalisation du 1 pour caller une brûlure.  ::|: 

- J'ai essayé de rejouer au fusil, mais c'est mou, les skills ont une très mauvaise synergie et n'importe quel distance fera plus mal que vous.

- Je suis revenu au pistolet/bouclier, c'est a peine mieux, mais on grignote lentement les pv en essayant de pas prendre trop cher. Et cela me ramène au utilitaires :

+ Les tourelles font de bon dégâts, mais son longues a poser, d'une portée limitée, et finalement toujours fragiles même avec la spé qui va bien. En pve on passe sont temps a attendre le CD et trainer derriere le groupe parcequ'on doit les ramasser, dès qu'il y a un boss elles deviennent inutiles car elles se font OS.

+ Les potions sont plus utiles en pve, mais elle manque d'intérêt avec des fonction secondaire presque inutile ou anecdotique, ou des coté aléatoire ou trop spécialisé. (la potion qui rend de l'endurance, chouette  ::|:  ), le principal problème c'est qu'elle ont toutes un temps de cast, ce qui les rend insupportable en pvp car on passe son temps a se faire interrompre.

+ Les gadgets ont des fonctions secondaires très puissantes, mais on des effets qui complètes très mal les armes de l'ingé, reléguant leur utilisation au puzzle jump ou au trolls en RvR.



Vous l'aurez compris, je suis tout pourris en ingé, j'ai l'impression de ne rien savoir faire avec et je passe mon temps a changer de build pour trouver qque chose de plaisant, mais je n'y arrive pas.

Si je pouvais recevoir le témoignage d'ingé encore en activité, cela m'aiderais énormément avant que je craque et me réoriente professionnellement.  ::sad::

----------


## purEcontact

Reviens dans 6 mois, quand ils auront up l'intérêt de l'ingé comme ils ont up celui du ranger.

----------


## Maximelene

Y'a encore 2-3 trucs à améliorer pour le ranger, mais c'est en bonne voie.

Ah pardon, mauvais topac.  ::ninja::

----------


## Abzaarg

Salut,

l'ingé est mon main.

A la base, j'avais commencer à jouer avec un build elixir et les buffs pouvoir.

Ensuite, j'ai fais un build basé sur le lance-flammes.

Au final, j'utilise comme tout le monde la spé grenade en alté. En Pve le dps est plus important qu'avec les autres builds avec un max d'altération infligées et une portée maximum. En utilitaire, j'utilise elixir B et S. Pour l'élite, je prend soit le golem offensif ,soit la caisse de ravitaillement, en fonction du combat.

Au niveau des stats je suis en Precision, robu, altération. J'utilise le pistolet/bouclier, surtout pour les renvoi du bouclier.

J'ai tardé pour passer grenade car j'etais gaver de poser les aoe, mais le ciblage à la souris est tres confortable avec un peu de pratique.

Je n'ai pas une grande experience du Pvp, mais la spé grenade me semble loin d'etre optimal. En Mcm, on doit pouvoir coupler ca avec le lance flammes.

J'ai plus le build exact en tête, mais ca doit etre 30 en explosion, 30 en armes a feu et 10 en elixirs. Avec les bonus qui inflige des altés sur critique (brûlure, vulnérabilité, saignements)

----------


## Rhusehus

> Salut,
> 
> l'ingé est mon main.
> 
> A la base, j'avais commencer à jouer avec un build elixir et les buffs pouvoir.
> 
> Ensuite, j'ai fais un build basé sur le lance-flammes.
> 
> Au final, j'utilise comme tout le monde la spé grenade en alté. En Pve le dps est plus important qu'avec les autres builds avec un max d'altération infligées et une portée maximum. En utilitaire, j'utilise elixir B et S. Pour l'élite, je prend soit le golem offensif ,soit la caisse de ravitaillement, en fonction du combat.
> ...


Salut et merci pour ton avis, ça m'intéresse.

En effet je me suis remis a la grenade, et je vois ça comme indispensable maintenant, au moins pour la fonction secondaire en ceinture qui donne un bon boost dps. Par contre le lance-flamme c'est tout moisi en McM, et j'ai pas encore trouvé comment le rendre convaincant en PvE. Affaire a suivre...  ::):

----------


## Abzaarg

En Mcm, j'avais trouver ca pratique pour tirer a travers les portes.

Mais j'avoue ca fais un bail que j'y ai pas mis les pieds et j'ai pas test depuis que je suis en spé grenade.

Rien de vraiment convaiquant en PvE niveau dps , a part la spé grenade.

Après, il doit y avoir moyen de faire une spé support efficace.

----------


## Zepolak

Je crois sans trop m'avancer que Tygra a trouvé un truc sympa pour les ingés en McM. Faut réussir à le chopper  ::):

----------


## Maderone

Tygra ? Il sait que farmer  ::ninja::

----------


## Nessou

http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fcAQJAq...Y6YER1CBsYMA-w

Moi je m'amuse bien avec ça. Après t'as pas mal de trucs que tu peux changer dedans en fonction de ce que tu préfères, genre prendre un bouclier, mettre un cachet de terre pour mettre plus de saignements, full rampager, changer le trait anti-condi pour la durée des élixirs si pas besoin d'anti-condi, etc...

----------


## Rhusehus

Merci pour la template Nessou, il me plais plutôt pas mal, et je l'ai gardé comme base pour faire mon build. Très intéressant de voir que tu utilise une base de gear rampager.

----------


## Maderone

Quelqu'un aurait des builds sympa et fun à jouer en ingé ?

----------


## dragou

> Quelqu'un aurait des builds sympa et fun à jouer en ingé ?


quelle optique?

----------


## Hasunay

Ce qui est sympa avec l'ingénieur c'est la possibilité de faire un peu n'importe quel build, perso j'aime le jouer comme ça

----------


## Maderone

> quelle optique?


N'importe, si tu connais un build amusant, dynamique que ça soit RvR, pvp ou pve, je prends.

Et Hasunay, il est plus trop à jour le skill tool de luna atra ^^

----------


## Nessou

Demain je test la spé alté classique avec des runes de perplexité si je vois pas de nerf de la rune dans la patchnote, apparemment il y a moyen qu'elle soit bien OP.

http://www.twitch.tv/teldoo/b/448186517

A partir d'1h.

----------


## Hasunay

> Et Hasunay, il est plus trop à jour le skill tool de luna atra ^^


Ah ? T'en aurais pas un bon sous le coude du coup ? J'ai pas trop suivit l'évolution de l'ingé depuis que j'ai perdu mon 80 avec le ban mais j'en remonterais un bientôt !

Sinon les build qui tourne le plus je pense c'est le burst via l'éclaire de la ceinture de l'ingé et le build alté grenade. Le seul build non viable de l'ingé (mise à part s'ils ont fait une bonne mise à jour) c'est le full tourelle.

----------


## Maderone

http://en.gw2skills.net/editor/

Et je recherche pas des builds pété ou commun. Je m'en fous de faire un burst de 4 secondes sur une cible pour lui envoyer 38k de dégât sur la tronche, c'est pas amusant. Je cherche vraiment des trucs qui varient, qui sortent de l'ordinaire. Genre le build full tourelle est chiant. Tu poses les tourelles et tu n'as finalement plus rien à faire ou presque.

----------


## dragou

Essayes les gadgets alors  ::): 

si pas le grenade kit ou bomb kit c'est toujours très amusant à jouer

----------


## Hasunay

J'avais vu un build "saboteur" qui avait l'air marrant en 3w, en gros c’était un build tank avec les bombes et le mec traversait les bus ennemies en posant un max de bombe. Après faut voir ce que tu considère comme amusant ^^'

----------


## Maderone

Ouais c'est vrai  ::P: 
C'est intéressant ça, vas y, envoie ! :D

----------


## Hasunay

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeD5yRL2i3Q 

Il date du début d'année par contre, j'en avais vu un plus impressionnant mais je le retrouve pas ...

----------


## Tigrius

En WvW, on avait bavacher avec Tigra et on était arrivé sur ce build : http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fcAQFAU...yGcER1CBwaBA-w

L'idée est de jouer essentiellement à la Toolbelt pour lancer les Elixirs et filer des avantages, virer des avantages, virer des conditions sur un même Elixir. 
Le tout dans l'optique d'un bus / cametard de Hyppie. 
On tartouille pas bien fort, mais on fait de l' AoE grâce aux Elixirs, au II d'outil et au tir perforant du fusil.

@Has : Vraiment sympa le build en question. Les chances de fufutages sont très haute quand même, Toss Elixir S, (6) de la rune du vampire, lors d'une immobilisation et enfin la combo Smoke Bomb & Blast. Et c'est très bien le fufutage avec les bombes, car entre le moment ou tu la poses et le moment ou elle explose, bah t'es pu là  ::o: 
Par contre j'ai vraiment du mal avec le Kit de Soin, j'arrive jamais à choper mes propres soins >_<

----------


## Hasunay

Ouais faut une dextérité de fou pour utilisé parfaitement le kit, avant je l'utilisais pour aider les autres mais comme personne ne les prenait alors que je les posaient devant eux ... du coup j'ai pris la tourelle plus pratique en optique support.

----------


## Maderone



----------


## Hasunay

Je donne pas 1 mois avant un nerf  :^_^:

----------


## Tigrius

Pareil, 9 stack de confusion par Interrupt avec mon Guerrier. 
Le nerf va être obligatoire  ::o:

----------


## Maderone

Je me demande ce que ça donne en voleur pistolet, là où tu peux spam les interrupt comme un porc  ::o:

----------


## Tigrius

Mais surtout que le (6) de la rune à pas de CD. 
Deux interrupts... 18 stacks, plus les trois quand tu te fais frapper... 
Tu rajoutes une petite représaille à côté et tu peux presque kill en faisant le lampadaire O_o

----------


## Nessou

J'ai ça sur mon ingé là et c'est bien cool, et je pense que sur un guerrier ça doit être encore plus OP ouais. J'espère que le nerf sera pas trop violent s'il y en a un, car bon à côté on aura toujours les guerriers skullcrack qui sont OP.

----------


## Bartinoob

Les guerriers permastun me font pas mal chier de manière générale. Par contre, l'autre jour, j'en ai fait ragequit un en spvp après l'avoir tué 3 fois sans vraiment chercher à le focus. 

J'sais pas s'il était mauvais ou si mesmer baton / épée+pistol est efficace contre eux  ::ninja:: 

Pour la rune, elle est complètement fumée à l'heure actuelle, et par conséquent va sûrement se manger un nerf si violent qu'il la rendra complètement inutile.

----------


## Tigrius

Mettre un CD de 10s sur le 6 permettrais de la rendre nettement moins OP tout en la laissant jouable.

----------


## Bartinoob

Oui mais c'est GW2. Un truc OP sera puni parce que bon, faut pas déconner. Elle sera re-fumée par la suite, c'est un peu le cycle du nerf  :;):

----------


## Hasunay

Ouais comme l'ingé, complètement op en beta 1 et pourri à la release, le pauvre reprend tout juste du poil de la bête. Sinon pour la rune même en lui donnant un cd elle restera abusé vu que la confusion est déjà la plus chiante des alté.

----------


## Hasunay

Tiens j'ai remonté un ingé et je me pose une question : ça passe en donjon le build heal bomb ? Ça à l'air fun comme ça sur le principe mais je suis pas convaincu que ce soit vraiment fonctionnel.

----------


## purEcontact

Ça l'était il y a 3 mois quand je jouais mon ingé bombe heal.
Dans les faits, tu joues pas vraiment heal (comme l'elem baton eau), mais plus tank.

Je sais pas quelle spé tu veux prendre mais utiliser bombe + pistolet à élixir, c'est assez fumé.
(Pour info, je le jouais en clerc).

----------


## Nessou

http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fcAQJAq...T5SEVLFAMDjA-e
J'utilise plus ou moins ça pour PvE en Ingénieur, tu participes au might de ton groupe avec des combos et tu spam les grenades pour faire monter la vulnérabilité.

----------


## Hasunay

> Ça l'était il y a 3 mois quand je jouais mon ingé bombe heal.
> Dans les faits, tu joues pas vraiment heal (comme l'elem baton eau), mais plus tank.
> 
> Je sais pas quelle spé tu veux prendre mais utiliser bombe + pistolet à élixir, c'est assez fumé.
> (Pour info, je le jouais en clerc).


Ouais c'est un peu ce que je pensais du coup je me demande si c'est vraiment intéressant et si ça apporte un réel ajout en donjon. Après c'est clair que les bombes en pve, surtout pour tag, c'est un truc de ouf.




> http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fcAQJAq...T5SEVLFAMDjA-e
> J'utilise plus ou moins ça pour PvE en Ingénieur, tu participes au might de ton groupe avec des combos et tu spam les grenades pour faire monter la vulnérabilité.


C'est le build que j'utilisais sur mon premier compte mais j'ai vraiment un problème avec les grenades, me foutre à 20 bornes et spammé les grenades ça m'emmerde grave. :D

Sinon y a 2 build que j'aimerais bien tester en donjon :

L'Alchimiste : http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fcAQJAq...T5SEVLFAMDjA-e

Le Juggernaut : http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fcAQJAq...T5SEVLFAMDjA-e

----------


## Nessou

En ce moment j'ai envie de déterrer des topics pour créer un semblant d'animation. Je commence par ici :
Mon build burst McM actuel, ou comment recycler un stuff PvE pour McM et sortir son beau fusil :
http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fcAQFAU...xUuER1SBknwI-w

Les erreurs sont fatales certes, mais quel plaisir de faire fondre une barre de vie aussi vite. Un petit plaisir coupable, à consommer seul derrière un bus, avec, si possible, un commander en ciblage. En joue, feu !

----------


## Rhusehus

Scandaleux ton build.

C'est un hybride de SD/grenadier en full berserk.

T'es qu'un gros bourrin Nessou.

----------


## Nessou

C'est le but ! Hier j'arrivais à down le commander CBE des PF quand je le trouvais dans la masse, un gardien. Fallait envoyer la purée plusieurs fois mais ça passe.

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Valable aussi en Pve du coup ?  ::P: 
C'pas très gentil pour les commandeurs  :;):

----------


## atavus

Bon pour mon ingé asura( :Gerbe:  m'en fallait un pour le t3); je cherche un build roam mcm en spé alté et usage grenade.
Si vous avez çà avec le stuff; je suis preneur.

----------


## Sephil

Je te donne des infos seulement si tu reconnais la suprématie incontestable des asuras, sur mumble, un dimanche soir, entre les chasses à la prime et le défi de guilde.
J'invite tous les joueurs d'ingés et d'asura (ou encore mieux, les 2 combinés) à poser le même ultimatum. Faut leur apprendre le respect à ces bookahs !

----------


## atavus



----------


## ergonomic

Bonjour,

pour répondre à la demande d'un build ingé grenade alté orienté roaming, j'ai trouvé ceci. Après à voir sur le build et éventuellement ses autres vidéo mais c'est un début je penses.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQd53qlCvo8

vala

coin

----------


## Sephil

Avant de jouer 3 kits, je suggère très très vivement d'apprendre à jouer la classe avec 2 kits voire même un seul.

----------


## ergonomic

par rapport au build illustré sur la vidéo précédente, le kit grenade + bombe et les bottes roquettes sont possibles (il utilise de temps à autre dans la vidéo).
Mais je plussoie fortement sephil !

----------


## Bartinoob

Depuis quand est-ce que les bottes fusées ne sont plus un breakstun ? J'ai joué un peu suite à la vidéo ce matin et ... bref, jouer sans break stun c'est un peu impossible.

Du coup, le pistol à élixir est mieux :/

----------


## Sephil

Ca n'a jamais été un stunbreaker. Tu confonds avec slick shoes.  :;): 
Rocket boots ça se joue en roaming, et c'est bien plus important qu'un stun breaker. Tu te déplaces super loin, même les war et les thief ont du mal à suivre, et surtout tu vires chill/cripple/immob.

Si t'as du mal à jouer sans SB, le trait qui réduit les dommages quand tu subis un contrôle c'est pas mal du tout (3ème ligne).

L'elixir gun c'est sympa en PvP. A l'échelle du roaming McM, je préfère largement ne pas jongler avec un kit en plus et avoir l'escape de rocket boots.

----------


## Nessou

Si c'était un stunbreaker à l'époque où il te repoussait en arrière comme ton ennemi ciblé, au final comme ça t'handicapais pas mal d'être bump malgré un breakstun avant ils ont totalement changés le skill et ont pas gardés le breakstun sinon ce serait trop beau.
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=S7NdSY1...%3DS7NdSY10WQQ
À 7min il passe la souris dessus le skill.

----------


## Bartinoob

> Ca n'a jamais été un stunbreaker. Tu confonds avec slick shoes.


Purée. T'as raison en plus. J'étais persuadé de ma connerie, ça doit faire trop longtemps que j'ai pas touché à l'ingé  ::O: 

En fait j'ai continué à roam avec l'élixir et je le préfère vu que t'as un petit équivalent avec le 4. De toute façon, je crois que j'ai trop joué voleur/mesmer vu que je fufu en ingé quand je vois quatre mecs arriver droit sur moi avec une lueur étrange dans les yeux  ::P:

----------


## Sephil

> Si c'était un stunbreaker à l'époque où il te repoussait en arrière comme ton ennemi ciblé, au final comme ça t'handicapais pas mal d'être bump malgré un breakstun avant ils ont totalement changés le skill et ont pas gardés le breakstun sinon ce serait trop beau.
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=S7NdSY1...%3DS7NdSY10WQQ
> À 7min il passe la souris dessus le skill.


Exact. Ca fait tellement longtemps, j'avais oublié.  ::P: 

Ca doit remonter à peu près à l'époque du barrage de grenade qui OS et du magnet qui envoie voler les ennemis tellement haut qu'ils meurent de la chute, non ? :D

----------


## Nessou

Amis ingénieurs, vous pouvez ressortir vos fusils sans avoir peur.
Voici le build "might and magic" : 
- fusil
- élixir 
- lance-flamme
- pouvoir
Voici donc les 4 composantes essentielles d'un build résolument orienté puissance.
- Le dps sera dispensé par le 1, 3, 4 et 5 au fusil ainsi que le 2 au lance-flamme. La survie par la bonne gestion de ses élixirs et du build de manière générale.
- Au niveau des traits la base est un 0/20/0/30/10 (10 points restants à mettre là où vous voulez) en traits essentiels : VIII en armes à feu, XI en alchimie et VI en outils (pouvoir sur LF, sur élixirs et rapidité sur changement entre arme et kit). Pour le choix des traits non-essentiels c'est selon vos préférences.
- Au niveau de l'équipement il n'y a qu'une seule obligation, de la durée de pouvoir sur les runes, actuellement le meilleur pour la durée de pouvoir est un mix entre toutes les runes avec un (2) qui donne +25% durée pouvoir. Attention cependant, en mars le patch va nerf le mix au profit des sets entiers d'hoelbrak (un peu plus défensif) et de force (un peu plus offensif). Il serait donc bon d'en prendre pour mettre de côté en attendant. Pour ce qui est du reste de l'équipement toujours libre à vous selon vos préférences.
- Pour terminer, voici en exemple mon build personnel, déjà utilisé et approuvé, surtout sur la lisière des brumes :
http://en.gw2skills.net/editor/?fcAQ...YqYER1SBskwI-w

Si vous avez des questions sur comment utiliser le build ou des demandes sur plus de détails hésitez pas.
Amusez-vous bien et n'oubliez-pas, ingé, cépété.

----------


## Maderone

Ah tu prends l'élixir de heal, good !

Au fait c'est nouveau que sur la ceinture de l'élixir S, ça donne furtivité obligatoirement ? Avant ça donnait soit fufu soit stab c'est ça ?

Et est-ce que t'as essayé avec l'élixir R au lieu du S ?

----------


## ergonomic

yep avant c'était aléatoire la ceinture du S.
Le R depuis qu'il fait plus break stun comme avant (me semble) c'est vachement moins bien.
Sans le X elixir j'aurais plutot vu le C car ya 0 anti condi dans ce build.

Le prob c'est qu'à chaque fois on perd un break stun  :;):

----------


## Nessou

Attention ce que j'ai link n'est qu'un exemple. On peut par exemple remplacer l'élixir H par la tourelle de heal pour avoir un peu de dispell en plus du - durée de conditions, et si l'adversaire en face est un vilain nécro signe de dépit on peut changer un élixir pour le C oui. Le R a plus aucun intérêt depuis son nerf oui.

----------


## ergonomic

le prob que j'ai sur l'ingé c'est qu'il me manque tjs 2-3 slot d'uti pour ce que je voudrais faire  ::P: 

Et Nessou le lance-flamme sert pas plus que le 2 et pour stack power dans ton build ?

----------


## Nessou

Le 1 du LF est très situationnel, sa seule utilité que je lui ai vraiment trouvé est qu'il passe à travers les murs ou qu'il balaye une grande zone contre les classes invisibles, du coup tu peux jouer un peu avec contre des adversaires comme des rôdeurs à l'arc, ou même pour kite un war autour d'un poteau. 
Le 3 est un CC qui est très utile, je l'utilise surtout pour empêcher des adversaires de ressusciter leurs alliés, mais aussi pour me débarrasser des adversaires trop gênants (instinct de survie : aller tout de suite sur un endroit un peu en hauteur ou proche d'un endroit plus bas, et bump !)
Le 4  est le skill le moins utile, en général soit je l'utilise avant d'engager un combat pour mettre de la brûlure ou sinon je l'utilise sur les adversaires à terre.
Le 5 fait partis avec le 2 et le 3 de mes trucs le plus utilisé sur le LF, c'est simple : pendant un stomp, switch sur LF si pas déjà dessus, dès que l'adversaire fait l'animation de son CC à terre lâchage du blind et safe stomp (ça marche super bien contre les guerriers, rôdeurs, nécromants et ingénieurs, un peu moins bien contre les gardiens si ils savent utiliser le channel et enchaîner avec le CC; élémentalistes, voleurs et envoûteurs n'ayant pas de CC mais juste du mouvement il n'y a pas besoin de blind évidemment).

----------


## ergonomic

Bon je vais test parce que j'aime trop test. Le seul prob j'ai 0 staff cavalier sur l'inge ça va me coûter cher ça encore  ::P:

----------


## Nessou

Un ingé qui joue le même genre de build. Après si t'es pas pressé tu peux attendre le patch de Mars avec le buff des sets de runes complets.

----------


## Beanna

Autant je trouve le build vraiment original et fun par rapport aux bombes/grenades/condi qu'on voit tout le temps, autant je trouve dommage que le mec se donne tant de mal à essayer de pousser ses adversaires dans le vide à chaque combat ou presque au lieu de montrer des duels réglos... Le metagame pousse-pousse c'est ennuyeux et ça montre pas beaucoup de skill pour une vidéo.
J'ai un peu essayé le build en sPvP et je me suis amusé, merci pour le tuyau Nessou !

----------


## Maderone

Equipe de pro pour expliquer un build de pro  ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

C'est une parodie ?  :nawak: 

Le mec est à la limite de perdre un duel avec un pauvre rodeur et il dit jouer tanky ... Bon, il sait vraiment pas jouer non plus.

----------


## Maderone

Ce qui m'attriste c'est qu'ils sont affilié à Ogaming. 
Et non, c'est pas une parodie. Ils font deux vidéo par mois sur les builds du moment, ils ont l'air de pas savoir de quoi ils parlent et voilà.
Mais bon, ils sont assez compétent pour parler de ce build  ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

La preuve que non, il meurt en 2v1 ce noob  ::ninja::

----------


## Hasunay

Effectivement je doute qu'il joue beaucoup son ingé, il switch de kit mais utilise assez peu son arme principale, il rate (ou oublie) de faire le combo heal de la tourelle, il ne fait aucun combo. Le gros avantage de l'ingé c'est qu'il clean facilement les altérations et comme actuellement beaucoup de monde joue alté ...

----------


## Sephil

OH MON DIEU!
Je subscribe direct ! Juste pour regarder d'autres de leurs vidéos à l'occase et voir à quel point ils sont mauvais.  ::):

----------


## Ptit gras

Je joue pas ingé mais de voir qu'il était si bas en hp et qu'il était incapable de combo sa tourelle c'était quand même beau  ::'(:

----------


## ergonomic

vu comme il se sert souvent du fusil il serait mieux avec pistol/bouclier pour faire 3 putain d'explo sur sa tourelle qu'il faut jamais ça me rend fou à le voir ^^

----------


## Sephil

J'ai regardé un peu plus de leur chaine... La vidéo du build qui correspond à ce gameplay..........................................  .............. Tellement de conneries débitées ! xD

Un extrait de choix (je paraphrase, j'ai pas noté la tournure exacte ^^) : 
- Automated response qui réduit de 100% les altérations que vous prenez quand vous êtes sous 25% de vie.
- Oui donc voilà, les altérations qui durent 2 fois moins longtemps, c'est vraiment très fort !
 ::): 
Dans le même genre :
- Runes de Melandru qui donnent de la durée d'altérations. C'est bien parce que vous utilisez pas mal d'altérations pour tuer votre adversaire.
xD

(On notera au passage le combo de génie : automated response ET runes de melandru !)

Du coup j'ai poussé jusqu'à leur vidéo mesmer. Bon là le build est correct, c'est un shatter classique, sauf qu'ils jouent torche au lieu de pistol...  :tired: 
Mais MEGALOL quand ils décrivent les skills de l'espadon :
- Oui alors le 2 qui a été vachement boosté, maintenant il rebondit !
lolwut?
- Et le 3 qui avant infligeait juste de la vulné, maintenant il fait des dégats purs.
wait wat? oO
- Et surtout l'auto-attaque qui a pris un super boost ! Ca fait plus de dommages quand on est plus loin de la cible !
holy shit! Mais en fait tu n'as pas joué mesmer depuis la pre-alpha ?

----------


## Maderone

Hahaha, c'est énorme xD

----------


## Hasunay

Le pire c'est que de vrai bon build tank pour l'ingé y en a plein de bon mais juste pas celui-là  :^_^:

----------


## Bartinoob

Perso, mon build adulé par Sephil, c'est celui-là : http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fcAQJAq...mDMDYSwsgNWYCC

C'est très sale, très efficace, mais tu prends des mauvaises habitudes ensuite, du style te jeter tout seul sur un point avec 3 mecs dessus, parce que "ça passe, ils sont que 3". Quand j'ai le même réflexe en elem zerk ensuite, ça passe moins  :Emo: 

Sinon pour dps je prends ça : http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fcAQJAq...l7LzXyvsfNWYWB

----------


## Hasunay

Bah là on est déjà dans du build à l'efficacité connu et reconnu, le coup de kit bombe heal c'est le truc à la mode en ce moment je sais pas trop comment les mecs de la vidéo on pu passer à coter ...  Personnellement je tourne avec un build bâtard de ma composition à base de double gun, avec l'ingé j'ai jamais eu de mal à trouver des builds intéressant pour le spvp mais en pve par contre je trouve rien de vraiment fun.

----------


## Sephil

Non mais ils sont pas passés à côté c'est exactement ça qu'ils jouent avec lance flamme au lieu de grenades, et un trait qui change sur la première ligne.

C'est juste qu'ils savent pas du tout jouer. :D

/edit : et les runes qui changent aussi.

----------


## Hasunay

Ah putain mais t'as raison les deux build sont assez proche j'avais pas vraiment fais attention ... du coup ça rend sa prestation encore plus mauvaise et sa défaite contre le rôdeur encore plus humiliante.

----------


## Nessou

*Build condi OP pour mcm en ingénieur*
*Important* : viser 50% ou 100% de durée condi afin d'augmenter de moitié ou de doubler la durée des condi qui dps. Donc d'éviter de tomber sur des chiffres pas ronds et d'avoir du coup des % durée condi useless sur pas mal de skills.
Exemple : 90% durée sur #4 pistolet brûlure 11s (0,4s de trop) / 100% durée sur #4 pistolet 12s brûlure.

Pour parvenir facilement à ces caps :
- pistolets et boucliers bienfaiteurs (10 % durée par arme, insane)
- gâteau koi ou pizza 40% durée condition
- cristaux toxiques 10%
- traits explosifs (30% au max)
Pourquoi pas de durée sur l' armure ? Car d'excellentes runes sont là et ce serait bête de s'en priver. Perplexité si vous jouez avec pas mal de contrôles, noble pour le stack pouvoir, mort-vivant pour l'armure ou antitoxine pour l'anti-condition.

*Au niveau de l'armure et des bijoux* il faut chercher un minimum de précision pour proc certains traits selon les build, et mettre tous le reste dans la capacité à encaisser et mettre des conditions. Les sets rabid/dire/bijoux rabid&dire sont les sets avec lesquels travailler.

*Au niveau des traits* le choix est très large, selon que vous voulez jouer avec certains utilitaires ou certains passifs, à vous de voir ce que vous préférez.

*Pour le choix du p/b ou p/p* c'est un peu pareil, je conseille néanmoins vivement le trait de réduction des cooldowns si vous jouez p/p, avec 100% de durée la brûlure au cac est là 12s pour 12s de cooldown, et même avec 50% ça fait quand même du 9s/12s.

Un exemple vite fait :
http://gw2skills.net/editor/?vcAQJAq...IqWpEjUAwssC-w

----------


## Bartinoob

Mais tu te feras toujours rouler sur la gueule par le premier groupe de roam venu (voire un guerrier melandru volaille).

----------


## Beanna

J'aime beaucoup l'idée !  :^_^: 
Cela dit, toute cette emphase sur les condition duration pour gagner un tick ou deux est-elle réellement utile ? Par rapport à, au hasard, +300 condi damage en changeant les armes pour du Dire et l'huile pour un Cristal classique ?
Et est-ce que les conso anti condi très à la mode en ce moment n'annulent finalement pas ce tick théorique supplémentaire ?

----------


## Nessou

Un exemple vaut mieux qu'un long discours : 
http://gw2skills.net/editor/?vcAQJAq...IqWpEjUAwMNC-w (à comparer avec mon exemple de build au dessus)

----------


## Beanna

Sur le papier ça fait plus de dégâts, j'entends bien, mais du coup est-ce que la bouffe reduce condi et la mode des Melandru ne nuisent pas gravement aux performances de ce build en faisant passer les durées de condi à des arrondis qui empêchent de gagner un ou deux tick(s) supplémentaire(s) ?

----------


## Nessou

> Sur le papier ça fait plus de dégâts, j'entends bien, mais du coup est-ce que la bouffe reduce condi et la mode des Melandru ne nuisent pas gravement aux performances de N'IMPORTE QUEL BUILD CONDI en faisant passer les durées de condi à des VALEURS NON ARRONDIES qui empêchent de gagner un ou deux tick(s) supplémentaire(s) POUR LES CONDITIONS QUI TICK CHAQUE SECONDE ?


J'ai réfléchis 40 minutes à cette question que j'ai modifié aussi pour essayer d'y trouver une logique et j'en suis arrivé à une conclusion, désolé si elle te vexes, mais tu devrais être fier d'avoir fait réfléchir quelqu'un autant pour *RIEN*.



C'EST LE BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT ! 

Spoiler Alert! 


(des runes et de la nourriture anti-conditions)

 DE   PEEEEEDRRROOOOOO MIGUEEEEEEEEEEL PAUUUULEEEEETAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA




(cerveau fondu)

----------


## Beanna

T'as pas compris ma question ! Justement je me demandais si le metagame -65% condi duration était pas plus désavantageux pour un build condi duration car un build condi damage va avoir moins de ticks mais des ticks plus forts. Mais après calculs même un DoT de 12 secondes réduit à 4.2 secondes fait plus de dégâts totaux malgré un dégâts/tick plus faible. C'est juste ce que je voulais savoir, pour mesurer l'intérêt du build condit dura vs condi damage.  ::P:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Euh, c'est moi ou alors j'ai rien capté à cette histoire.

La réduction de la durée des conditions, ce sont les conditions appliquées sur ta gueule, pas celle de la cible.
Donc, l'objectif, c'est de réduire leur durée pour se prendre moins de dégâts dans la tronche...
Cela ne réduit absolument pas la durée des altérations que tu balance sur la cible.

J'ai l'impression que tu crois que la réduction de la durée des altérations a lieu sur les altérations que tu envois, augmentant le 'dps' des altérations.

----------


## Maximelene

Non Tatsu, tu n'as rien compris à ce qu'il dit.  ::ninja:: 

Il demande, justement, si le fait que tout le monde se trimbale de la réduction de la durée des altérations (y compris tes cibles) ne risque pas de réduire ton DPS (puisque tes cibles bénéficieront de cette réduction). Et que donc, du coup, il faut peut-être mieux capitaliser sur les dégâts des conditions plutôt que sur l'amélioration de leur durée.

----------


## Beanna

Heureusement qu'il y a Maxime. Je suis vraiment un incompris dans cette guilde !  :Emo: 

Tatsu, voilà un exemple de mon raisonnement :
- Chalumeau (4) inflige 6.636 dégâts en 8 secondes soit 830 DPS (arrondis) dans un build +Condi Damage
- Chalumeau (4) inflige 8.214 dégâts en 12 secondes 685 DPS (arrondis) dans un build +Condi Duration
Ici on voit que, même si le build +Condi Damage fait moins de dégâts totaux avec des conditions plus courtes, le "tick" de ces conditions est plus fort que dans le build +Condi Duration.

Sachant que dans le metagame actuel une bonne majorité des joueurs utilisent des runes et de la bouffe -Condi Duration (Melandru, Hoelbrak, Lemongrass...), je cherchais à savoir s'il n'était pas mieux de privilégier les dégâts par "tick" de DoT plutôt que la durée totale sachant que celle-ci est réduite jusqu'à -65% par certains joueurs. 
- Chalumeau dure 2.8 secondes dans un build +Condi Damage soit 2.8*830 = 2324 dégâts. Mais en réalité il n'y a que 2 ticks soit 2*830 = 1660 dégâts. Grosse perte du fait d'avoir un dot à 2.8 secondes, si près du troisième tick mais .8 secondes perdues soit ~29% de dégâts perdus.
- Chalumeau dure 4.2 secondes dans un build +Condi Duration soit 4.2*685 = 2877 dégâts. Mais en réalité il n'y a que 4 ticks soit 4*685 = 2740 dégâts. Dégâts totaux bien supérieurs et faible perte du fait d'avoir un dot à 4.2 secondes, soit seulement .2 secondes perdues soit ~4.7% dégâts perdus.
Après calculs, il se trouve que, même après rédution de -65% durée et malgré des dégâts plus faibles par tick, le build +Condi Duration conserve des dégâts totaux supérieurs. 

Les conditions dans GW2 sont traitées vraiment bizarrement ; les dégâts ne sont infligés qu'à seconde fixe et pourtant on se retrouve parfois avec des chiffres tels que 6.9 secondes ou 2.8 secondes, sans arrondis, autrement dit *presque* un tick supplémentaire mais qui n'arrivera jamais. Cette mécanique par palier me surprend beaucoup mais à la fois m'enthousiasme car le theorycraft dans GW2 est plutôt maigre et je ne m'attendais pas à trouver une subtilité de ce genre.  ::happy2::

----------


## Ptit gras

C'est pour roam je suppose Nessou ?

----------


## Nessou

Non c'est pour du tri-faction à 60v60v60 dans garni.  ::trollface::

----------


## Sephil

> Heureusement qu'il y a Maxime. Je suis vraiment un incompris dans cette guilde ! 
> 
> Tatsu, voilà un exemple de mon raisonnement :
> - Chalumeau (4) inflige 6.636 dégâts en 8 secondes soit 830 DPS (arrondis) dans un build +Condi Damage
> - Chalumeau (4) inflige 8.214 dégâts en 12 secondes 685 DPS (arrondis) dans un build +Condi Duration
> Ici on voit que, même si le build +Condi Damage fait moins de dégâts totaux avec des conditions plus courtes, le "tick" de ces conditions est plus fort que dans le build +Condi Duration.
> 
> Sachant que dans le metagame actuel une bonne majorité des joueurs utilisent des runes et de la bouffe -Condi Duration (Melandru, Hoelbrak, Lemongrass...), je cherchais à savoir s'il n'était pas mieux de privilégier les dégâts par "tick" de DoT plutôt que la durée totale sachant que celle-ci est réduite jusqu'à -65% par certains joueurs. 
> - Chalumeau dure 2.8 secondes dans un build +Condi Damage soit 2.8*830 = 2324 dégâts. Mais en réalité il n'y a que 2 ticks soit 2*830 = 1660 dégâts. Grosse perte du fait d'avoir un dot à 2.8 secondes, si près du troisième tick mais .8 secondes perdues soit ~29% de dégâts perdus.
> ...


Ce genre de theorycraft ne prend pas en compte le déroulement du combat, et les possibilités de "cleanse" de l'adversaire.
La condi duration, ça va aussi te permettre d'avoir des conditions longues comme le poison ou la vulné qui "recouvrent" les conditions plus puissantes comme la brûlure, ou la confusion, ou les x stacks de saignement.
Ca empêche par exemple un elem qui aurait 20 dans la branche eau, de virer immédiatement la condi la plus chiante en switchant sur l'eau.

Theorycrafter c'est très bien, mais comme il y a énormément de facteurs extérieurs, c'est en général l'expérience prime pour déterminer avec quel build tu es plus efficace.
C'est aussi un problème pour les gens qui veulent pas investir avant de connaître le résultat. Parce que la différence monstrueuse de stats (surtout sur un build condi) entre PvP et McM fait que tu ne peux pas tester efficacement ce genre de nuance en PvP.

Après pour ce build là je pourrais pas dire, j'ai pas testé.  ::P:

----------


## Bartinoob

Coucou. Depuis ce week-end, j'essaye un nouveau build. Le moins qu'on puisse dire, c'est que c'est sale, rigolo, et très efficace : 

http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fdAQFAU...AAj2fIwFAwZZAA

Je jouais avec la tourelle mitrailleuse mais je tente d'utiliser celle qui fait lance-flammes pour le dps alté / zone d'aveuglement. Je me tâte à tenter un truc avec 30 en alchimie pour les bonus accordés par les tourelles, mais j'ai peur de perdre masse dps.

----------


## ergonomic

> Coucou. Depuis ce week-end, j'essaye un nouveau build. Le moins qu'on puisse dire, c'est que c'est sale, rigolo, et très efficace :


plus sale que ton build bomberman qui tourne en rond ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

Oui. Parce que le monsieur en face se dit au début "lol tourelles". Après, il est mort.

Et le nombre de cc est relativement infâme, c'est très drôle à jouer.

----------


## Maderone

Très très drôle ouais xD

----------


## ergonomic

et tu joues ça en spvp uniquement ?

----------


## Bartinoob

Pas tenté en pve. Mais avec les boucliers sur les tourelles, je me dis que y a moyen de jouer un mini-mur de renvoi en pve. En fait, ça mérite un test sur les harpies / golems c1 étreinte  ::):

----------


## Maderone

Lupicussss !

----------


## meiKo

> Coucou. Depuis ce week-end, j'essaye un nouveau build. Le moins qu'on puisse dire, c'est que c'est sale, rigolo, et très efficace : 
> 
> http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fdAQFAU...AAj2fIwFAwZZAA
> 
> Je jouais avec la tourelle mitrailleuse mais je tente d'utiliser celle qui fait lance-flammes pour le dps alté / zone d'aveuglement. Je me tâte à tenter un truc avec 30 en alchimie pour les bonus accordés par les tourelles, mais j'ai peur de perdre masse dps.


J'ai juste peur que tu manques un peu de chance de critique pour basé un cachet et une aptitude dessus... sinon il a l'air d'être bien sale oui et le nombre de soin potentiel est impressionnant  ::):

----------


## Nessou

34% c'est largement assez...

----------


## meiKo

Si tu as une bonne vitesse d'attaque oui, mais ce n'est pas vraiment le cas avec un build fusil/tourelles surtout sans Fureur à dispo. Après c'est mon avis  ::):

----------


## Bartinoob

Je me posais la même question en fait, parce que contrairement à mon build alté habituel, j'ai pas d'attaque rapide pour faire proc ce que je veux, du style le 2 pistolet, le 3 pistolet à élixir, ou les triples grenades.

En fait, c'est même un peu pour ça que j'ai même viré la brûlure sur crit pour la puissance sur heal, en plus de la synergie avec les runes de force. 

Je sais pas si les attaques des tourelles peuvent faire proc ces cachets :/

----------


## meiKo

Il y a un gars qui a posté un build sur le forum officiel un peu dans le même esprit que le tien mais plus orienté puissance pure: http://intothemists.com/guides/3548-turreteer_powerdps
Il y a une vidéo de ce que ça donne niveau gameplay : 



Sinon concernant le tourelles et les cachets si c'est comme les pets c'est non... De toute façon vu la vitesse d'attaque d'une tourelle hein ^^ ça ne change pas grand chose.

----------


## Bartinoob

Bah sur 3 tourelles, si  ::P:

----------


## Godmichou

Salut les canards bricolos !

J'ai monté mon Ingé Charr 80 sans trop me questionner tout au long des lvls sur quoi ou comment j'allais jouer dans la cours des grands. 

Aujourd'hui j'ai envie de jouer sur les altérations, pistolets/ lance-flammes/ explosifs mais ne sait réellement pas quoi porter comme set d'armure. Le pire c'est qu'en regardant un set de donjon je me rend compte que mon ensemble tout dépareillé issu de loots me protège largement plus ... Du coup j'hésite à fond. 

Un canard nécro m'a conseillé un set influent sur les altérations/ robustesse/ précision (en me rappelant qu'il est nécro et pas ingé ^^).

Qu'en pensez vous ? 

Merci  ::): 

édit.:
A tout bien réfléchir je ne sais pas trop sur quel pied danser, quel rôle avoir car dans l'ensemble si je met de côté le plaisir à jouer avec des armes à feu, des grenades et autres joyeusetés je trouve que les/mes résultats sont assez pauvres mais comme je ne sais en définitive pas ce qu'est censé faire un ingé (support/assist ...) bah j'en suis encore plus dans le brouillard.

----------


## Sephil

Question habituelle. C'est pour faire quoi ? (PvE ? roaming McM ? PvP ?)

----------


## Godmichou

Arf désolé, j'en oubliais l'essentiel ...  ::|: 

Si je ne devais choisir qu'une activité je dirai PvP/ McM et si réellement les deux catégories ont un fossé qui les séparent PvP.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je me cherche également, mais niveau PvE.
J'voudrais faire des donjons et arrêter de faire la carpette.

----------


## purEcontact

> Je me cherche également.


On t'a trouvé la solution hier soir, prends toi une copine.  ::trollface::

----------


## Bartinoob

> Je me cherche également, mais niveau PvE.
> J'voudrais faire des donjons et arrêter de faire la carpette.


Désolé, pas compatible  ::ninja:: 

[MonPointDeVue,PasTaper]
Un ingé fait moins bien que les autres classes en donjon. Jouer alté est à déconseiller, vu le cap d'alté, si t'as un nécro dans ton groupe, c'est contre-productif. Du coup, si tu veux être efficace, ça consiste un peu à spammer les grenades en full zerk pour faire des vulnés, balancer les F1/F2/F3/F4 pour les éclairs static discharge, et faire des combos explo zone de feu pour filer des stacks de pouvoir. Sauf que vu que t'es full zerk, bah carpette.
Vu que c'est absolument passionnant comme gameplay, je joue quasi jamais ingé en pve alors que c'est ma classe la plus jouée en spvp.
[/MonPointDeVue,PasTaper]

----------


## Nessou

J'approuve.

----------


## Maderone

J'approuve Nessou, mais pas Barti, il y connait rien.

----------


## Bartinoob

Meurs. Ceci étant, si tu joues avec un groupe d'habitués style ivanoff ou madelol qui jouent des classes sans alté, ça peut être jouable de jouer ingé alté classique mais je sais pas si ça sera vraiment efficace niveau dégâts. Après, niveau survie ça marche bien.

----------


## Ptit gras

> si tu joues avec un groupe d'habitués style ivanoff ou madelol qui jouent des classes sans *intérêt*


Corrigé.

----------


## purEcontact

> ivanoff [...] niveau survie ça marche bien.


 Does not compute.

----------


## Godmichou

Donc si je résume ce qui est dis pour Madame Tchii pas d'alté en pve, mais en pvp ?

----------


## Maderone

De ce que j'ai ressenti, en pvp tu vois que ça. 80% des ingé sont spé alté P/bouclier, kit bombe. 
15% spé tourelle. Et 5% joues un truc différent berserker, ce que j'ai le plus vu c'est le build au fusil avec le burst des éclairs de la ceinture d'outil que tu esquive en une seule fois et que ensuite tu te marres bien sur le cadavre du mec que tu viens d'exploser. 
Bon après, c'est mon expérience de hotjoiner. J'aime pas les tournois.

----------


## Bartinoob

En tournoi c'est pire, l'ingé est fait pour decap le point malgré le guard dessus, ou au contraire pour tenir un point en 3v1. 

Après, le conseil "pas d'alté en pve" vaut pour à peu près toutes les classes, pas seulement l'ingé. Merci la limite sur les altés, qui fait que deux guerriers espadon seront plus efficaces que deux nécros alté sur une seule cible en terme de dps pur  ::(:

----------


## Sephil

> Arf désolé, j'en oubliais l'essentiel ... 
> 
> Si je ne devais choisir qu'une activité je dirai PvP/ McM et si réellement les deux catégories ont un fossé qui les séparent PvP.


Ok, donc là dedans y a encore plusieurs distinctions à faire, je vais développer un peu sur chaque.

En McM, la distinction se fait entre build bus ou build roaming.
En bus faut chercher un build puissance, les altés c'est vraiment mauvais pour du combat de masse, la plupart des joueurs dans les bus ont du dispell de zone et instantané, ou alors ils sont blindés en runes/bouffe anti-alté. Dans ce cas j'ai souvent trouvé un build grenades/lance flammes efficace. Le lance flammes tag très bien à proximité, et fait de bon dommages, tu peux caser de la zone de feu aussi qui est intéressante pour "stack la might" quand le lead demande, ou carrément sur l'impact quand le lead annonce un burst marteau (en gros tous les guerriers et gardiens du bus vont faire un combo explo sur ta zone de feu si tu la places bien ^^). Les grenades permettent de tag à distance si tu vois que tu es un peu trop fragile, ou bien de pourrir les joueurs sur les murs pendant l'assaut d'une fortification. En 3eme utilitaire elixir S (ou B pour la stab, mais perso je préfère S, qui permet plus facilement de se replacer après un move foireux).

Pour roam, en revanche, il faut partir sur de l'alté, un ingé puissance est beaucoup trop squishy pour tenir des combats de longue durée en petit comité.
En alté, les kits à prendre sont bombes + grenades, qui ont une très bonne synergie via tous les traits liés aux explosions qui s'appliquent aux deux. Le weaponset en pistol/shield pour garder les excellents skills défensifs du bouclier.
(L'idée que tu avais d'utiliser le lance flammes sur une spé alté, c'est pas génial. En spé alté les dommages du lance flammes sont très faibles et il n'apporte que de la brûlure que tu peux récupérer sur n'importe quel autre kit avec le trait qui met brulure sur crit.)
Une autre option est de partir sur grenades + toolkit qui apporte beaucoup plus d'options défensives.
Dans les 2 cas, l'équipement à viser c'est du Dire : Alté principale/robu/vita pour être vraiment tanky ou du Rabid : Alté principale/robu/précision qui permet de faire nettement plus de critiques et de maximiser l'effet des proc sur crit. Giver's sur les armes, comme le suggérait Nessou pour aller chercher de la grosse durée d'alté.


En PvP y a aussi plusieurs cas de figure.
1. tu veux juste entrer dans des custom arenas et t'amuser à tuer des gens -> build alté en rabid, rune de balthazar est vraiment très puissante en ce moment dans un cadre duel PvP.
2. tu veux faire du tournoi (aka solo arena ou team arena), et là le rôle méta de l'ingé en ce moment c'est plutôt de jouer le contest/decap comme disait Barti, les parties se jouent à l'équipe qui maintient le plus de points par tick tout en empêchant l'équipe adverse d'en prendre, donc un ingé qui arrive à occuper 2 ou 3 personnes de l'équipe adverse à lui tout seul sur un point neutre pendant que son équipe viole tout sur les 2 autres, c'est forcément un atout majeur. Personnellement je déteste ce genre de build, donc je laisse quelqu'un d'autre t'expliquer les subtilités.

3. Il existe une dernière option pour le tournoi, mais qui demande nettement plus de maitrise de la classe, c'est de jouer un build capable à la fois de sortir un gars de son point pour neutraliser ET de le tuer aux altés. C'est pas vraiment un build meta malheureusement, et le problème majeur quand tu essaies de faire un perso qui peut joueur plusieurs rôles c'est qu'il y aura toujours un autre build/une autre classe qui pourra remplir un des multiples rôles mieux que toi.

----------


## ergonomic

Pour le mcm je mettrai un peti bemol sur le lance flamme dès qu'il y un peu de monde en face et surtout l'ami buff représaille qui fait paf pastèque sur l'ingé.

Par contre le nouveau cachet force (proc might 10 sec avec cd 1 sec) associé à la rune de force et au talent juggernaut ça doit être lolilol pour se buff 25 might dès le combat engagé.

----------


## Sephil

Oui y a le buff représailles qui pique bien fort. Sur tout d'ailleurs, les grenades c'est même combat, les bombes aussi.

Mais le lance flammes pour péter des catas à travers un mur c'est tellement jouissif. x)

----------


## Godmichou

Hè bien me voilà déjà plus renseigné, je vais continuer à creuser, apprendre réellement à jouer (plus pour le résultat que pour le fun cette fois)et je vous reviendrai pour vous présenter mes builds/stuff ...

Un grand merci à vous  :;):

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Désolé, pas compatible


Je frappe pas moi  ::o: 
Est-ce que c'est possible de faire un truc comme je fais avec mon élé : du stuff berzerk, des bijoux soin et des traits soin/résistance/dégâts qui assurent de taper fort et de pouvoir se soigner vite ?

----------


## Sephil

Le soin ne sert à RIEN !
Réellement.

C'est la stat la plus foireuse du jeu.

----------


## Bartinoob

Perso je joue céleste en spvp parce que je voulais un truc qui fasse un peu tout, même si je suis pas sûr que ce soit vraiment utile. Le heal de l'ingé avec la tourelle est déjà très conséquent de base (poser tourelle + surcharger tourelles + faire exploser la tourelle  dans la zone d'eau créée par la surcharge), pas sûr que du heal marche. 

Au pire fais un mix pvt/chevalier avec ton zerk, mais je pense pas que le heal soit vraiment utile (sauf si tu veux jouer bombe heal, mais bon, pas sûr de l'utilité du truc en pve ...)

----------


## revanwolf

En pve, les mobs sont tellement idiots que généralement il vaut mieux faire un max de dégâts,voir savoir esquiver qu'avoir du heal.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Plutôt que soin, régénération alors ?

----------


## Ptit gras



----------


## Maderone

> Plutôt que soin, régénération alors ?


Nan  :^_^: 
Dégât, dégât, dégât.

----------


## Sephil

> Plutôt que soin, régénération alors ?


Du stuff régénération ?  ::O:

----------


## Maderone

Je pense que c'est l'élem en elle qui parle là. Vu que c'est le buff régen qui permet de bien soutenir les alliés

----------


## purEcontact

[hs]Le mage blanc, c'était bien à l'époque où je l'ai posté mais depuis les joueurs ont évolués et n'ont plus besoin d'une personne spé soin / support pour s'en sortir.
Je garde quand même mon stuff guérison si jamais je vois que le groupe galère mais sinon c'est zerk.[/hs]

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'vois pas comment le zerk PUR est tenable en PvE, mais c'est surement l'elem en moi qui parle, comme le dit Mad.
Je ne compte plus le nombre de fois où passer en eau (soin+regen+enlever les altés) m'a évité de faire la carpette en elem.
Et quand je joue ingé ... ben je carpétise beaucoup trop à mon goût. Les dégats, ça va en un contre un, voir un contre deux, et encore, faut pas tomber sur un champion ou que le combat dure trop longtemps.

----------


## revanwolf

> J'vois pas comment le zerk PUR est tenable en PvE,


facile ,tu fais du 20k/s de dégâts et n'importe qu'elle mobs font comme neige au soleil.
après tout n'est qu'une histoire de placement et de savoir gérer son esquive,et dans ce cas la tu te prends quasi pas de dégâts.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> facile ,tu fais du 20k/s de dégâts.


Tu vends du rêve  ::o:

----------


## Sephil

> J'vois pas comment le zerk PUR est tenable en PvE,


Esquive. E S Q U I V E.  :;):

----------


## Hasunay

Un moment de recueillement pour l'ingé qui a été bien arnaqué avec les nouvelles spé, seul classe sans réel nouvelle mécanique de jeu et seul classe avec une quasi-inutilité des nouveaux skills ...  :Emo:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

C'est bon, tu as fini de cracher ta bile sur un truc que tu n'as même pas testé ?
Parce que ce n'est absolument pas une critique constructive.

----------


## Bartinoob

Bah il a pas tort. Autant le martal semble sympa, autant les tourelles volantes me font pas rêver. Wait&see comme on dit, mais je trouve pas sa remarque déplacée.

----------


## Hasunay

@Tatsu
Au-delà de l'agressivité de ton post, le "cracher ta bile" donne à penser que je m'exprime très régulièrement et très violemment sur le sujet alors que ce n'est pas le cas . De plus j'émettais seulement mon avis et en aucun cas une critique.

@Barti
Ouais clairement le marteau est cool, les traits de la spé ont l'air super aussi, notamment Mass Momentum  :Bave: .

----------


## Sephil

Y a une nouvelle mécanique de jeu. L'interaction qui envoie un drone pour faire l'action à ta place.

Et même si ça a été ajouté y a plusieurs mois déjà, y a le F5.

Franchement l'ingé est pas à plaindre.

----------


## Bartinoob

Bah disons que certaines classes prennent un up tellement violent que l'ingé, à côté ... Genre mesmer/war, c'est devenu tellement n'imp que c'en est risible. On verra si ungrosmartaldantaggle® change la donne !

----------


## Alchimist

C'est davantage une spécialisation pour le PvP, en PvE si vous jouez Berserker vous pouvez surement sacrifier Tool pour Scrapper, par contre si vous jouez en Sinistre ça ne vous servira à rien. 
Mais oui, les drones c'est clairement une mauvaise idée, en PvE c'est voué à ne servir à rien, mise à part les compétences tool belt qui sont sympas, en PvP c'est comme le Necrominion, c'est efficace et marrant 5 minutes, mais ça n'est pas non plus palpitant à jouer. Et la mécanique unique, je peux voir son utilité en Raid/Donjon, et surtout en PvP, mais elle n’envoie pas non plus du rêve, contrairement à Continuum Split.

----------


## Sephil

> Bah disons que certaines classes prennent un up tellement violent que l'ingé, à côté ... Genre mesmer/war, c'est devenu tellement n'imp que c'en est risible. On verra si ungrosmartaldantaggle® change la donne !


Mesmer je sais pas, j'ai pas du tout regardé.
Warrior, au dernier BWE c'était pas un buff... Le build power était plus puissant avec Arms qu'avec Berzerker.
Et le build condi avait toujours son "ramp up time" pour atteindre un DPS équivalent au power. Donc en gros le temps que le build condi arrive à son DPS max, le build power avait déjà tué le mob (dans le meta actuel).

----------


## Alchimist

Oui, les spécialisations élite ne sont pas censés améliorer ce qui existe déjà, mais plutôt ouvrir de nouvelles opportunités/façon de jouer, et tant mieux, parce que ce serait une façon très maladroite de régler les problèmes inhérents à chaque profession, puisque certaines personnes ont bien l'intention de continuer de jouer core ranger/gardien ...

Scrapper c'est quelques chose qui oriente votre ingénieur vers du tanking/contrôle, et la prochaine spécialisation pourra l'orienter vers du Support/Healing ou du DPS/DOT, mais vous pouvez quand même jouer core ingénieur et rekt du chronomancer à tour de bras.

----------

